# a must watch for a sports fan



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I thought the weekend news in fargo was bad...


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

No worse than WDAZ news in Grand Forks. :lol:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

drjongy said:


> No worse than WDAZ news in Grand Forks. :lol:


Man, I couldn't agree more......The one thing I hate about that station is that stupid Pat Sweeny. He only reports on UND or MN teams. I mean, come on, your station is Devils Lake, Grand Forks is it not......how about go and do some coverage on area ND teams.

Can't stand it.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

That cannot be real, if it is I'm sure the kid is selling vaccum cleaners somewhere


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:laugh: Trying to figure out if he can't read, see, and/or if he's very bad in impromptu situations...

The Pacer's highlights were priceless when he starts to show a sad display of excitement. "Later he gets the rebound, passes it to the man, and boom goes the dynamite." Wtf!? :lol:


----------

